# Which no rinse shampoo do you use and question re face cleaning...



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

I am about to buy some no rinse shampoo and want to ensure I get the right stuff. I want to use it to freshen up between shampoos if she gets dirty. I see myself using it perhaps once a week if necessary on her feet, or muzzle, or perhaps if she gets a dirty bottom. My malt is bathed once a week and keeps pretty clean. I hear Pro-line is good. 

Which is best and kind perhaps (can I get a kind no rinse shampoo?)

My malt is not in full coat, she is sort of medium length and has a trim every 4 weeks, she is quite fluffy... 

Also the fur around her face can get a bit smelly, so I clean her face with water and diluted baby shampoo and wipe it with a flannel every other day or so and groom her daily. Any tips for funky smelling fur around the face. She gets bathed once a week.. but the smell comes back within 2 days or so. Her teeth are good so its not her breath I just think its damp face fur (due to drinking water) and food smells lingering. Any suggestions on a tried and tested deoderisor for around the mouth and chin that I can perhaps comb into her face fur. I have tried Earth Bath Mango Tango deoderisor and Pet Head deoderisor I spray it on a comb and comb her face fur through. But the smell only goes away for a short time and slowly comes back.


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I haven't used a no rinse shampoo yet but I can make 1 suggestion that made face washing much easier.

Go to Sally's beauty supply ( or anywhere else you can find them) and purchase squirt bottles ( they are about 1.50-2 $) The same type of squirt bottle they sell for hair dying.

I make one up of a "no tears" shampoo and one of warm rinse water and because you can aim them better they do a better job without as much fussing. I have them wear a long plastic baby bib too. It really helps everyone involved get less wet and saves on shampoo because you can dilute it,. Good luck.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've used Show Off from CC - but that stinks! Now I keep Proline on hand (I can't remember the name of the company though) - But I have to say I don't use it that often because I bathe my dogs once a week. It comes in handy if there's a poopie problem....:w00t:

For the face, I mostly use baby shampoo. But I do also have Spa Lavish Facial and that's nice too. With them I use warm water and a baby wash cloth.

The squirt bottle that Cat mentioned is good to have.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I use John Paul Waterless Foam. I don't use it on the body per se, but more for their dirty feet and belly. In between washes I just use a detangling spray (John Paul) and it really freshens them up. 

I'm also big on Spa Lavish for the ce. I LOVE Cat's suggestion of the spray bottle mixture. Great idea!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I use All Systems Self-Rinse. The girls in coat get their skirt and back feet washed every day to keep urine stains away. And I use it on the face too but not everyday because their face furnishings are banded. As Cat said, a hair color mixing bottle from Sally's works great. I use that on the face but I also have a small spray bottle filled with Self-Rinse and use that on the feet and back skirt. Then I blot off any excess moisture with a sponge.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use Proline Self Rinse Plus diluted in a spray bottle for urine and such. I like Absolutely Groom Aid for the face.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I use Proline Self Rinse for clean ups. The odor you are smelling on the face is due to tears (or water) turning rancid mixing with dirt to cause a bacterial buildup. It's important to keep that under control so no yeast infection sets in and causes staining as well as itching and discomfort. I dilute the Self Rinse quite a bit and use generously on the mustache (and beard if needed) massaging in to get the skin clean too and then comb through removing any debris. Towel blot dry or blow dry.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Not sure how to post this that it doesn't sound like a commercial. I've been using the PurePaws No Rinse on their faces for about a month now. Don't know why I didn't try it earlier. *duh on me* I use it full strength at night and work it into a lather and just comb through. In the morning I also use the No Rinse full strength but rinse it out and then condition. Jett's always been a tearer and I have to keep on top of tear stains. And he always has his nose on the floor and has always had some stains on his mouth/chin area. The tear stains are now noticeably lighter then they had been and the stains on his mouth are gone.:aktion033:

I also use the squirt bottles you can get from Sally's. I have about half a dozen of them with various concoctions in them. 1-No Rinse, 1 Diluted Oatmeal Shampoo, 1 Diluted Reconstructing Shampoo, 1 mix of Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner and Ultra Silk, 1 Diluted Brightening Shampoo...:blush: My parents stopped over the other day and saw the kids' beauty kit and just laughed.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I use Proline and CC Show Off but I just ordered this product to try
Chris Christensen OC Magic Foam 18oz - Cherrybrook

I'll let you know how it works! I like the fact that it breaks down hairspray - much needed after a show!

I've used Biogroom waterless before but I don't like the buildup it leaves.


----------



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

EmmasMommy said:


> I haven't used a no rinse shampoo yet but I can make 1 suggestion that made face washing much easier.
> 
> Go to Sally's beauty supply ( or anywhere else you can find them) and purchase squirt bottles ( they are about 1.50-2 $) The same type of squirt bottle they sell for hair dying.
> 
> I make one up of a "no tears" shampoo and one of warm rinse water and because you can aim them better they do a better job without as much fussing. I have them wear a long plastic baby bib too. It really helps everyone involved get less wet and saves on shampoo because you can dilute it,. Good luck.


Thanks great idea, I am putting the squirty bottles on the shopping list for Daisy and I will mix it with no tears and give it a go. 

Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Not sure how to post this that it doesn't sound like a commercial. I've been using the PurePaws No Rinse on their faces for about a month now. Don't know why I didn't try it earlier. *duh on me* I use it full strength at night and work it into a lather and just comb through. In the morning I also use the No Rinse full strength but rinse it out and then condition. Jett's always been a tearer and I have to keep on top of tear stains. And he always has his nose on the floor and has always had some stains on his mouth/chin area. The tear stains are now noticeably lighter then they had been and the stains on his mouth are gone.:aktion033:
> 
> I also use the squirt bottles you can get from Sally's. I have about half a dozen of them with various concoctions in them. 1-No Rinse, 1 Diluted Oatmeal Shampoo, 1 Diluted Reconstructing Shampoo, 1 mix of Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner and Ultra Silk, 1 Diluted Brightening Shampoo...:blush: My parents stopped over the other day and saw the kids' beauty kit and just laughed.:HistericalSmiley:


Thank you, Pure Paws is going on the list... and I will give it a go.. :w00t:


----------



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

Cosy said:


> I use Proline Self Rinse for clean ups. The odor you are smelling on the face is due to tears (or water) turning rancid mixing with dirt to cause a bacterial buildup. It's important to keep that under control so no yeast infection sets in and causes staining as well as itching and discomfort. I dilute the Self Rinse quite a bit and use generously on the mustache (and beard if needed) massaging in to get the skin clean too and then comb through removing any debris. Towel blot dry or blow dry.


 
Thank you for all of your posts, there is some good information here and I understand the facial hair problem now. I will keep on top of it with some Self rinse rather than water only.

Thank you :aktion033:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

TraceyTracey said:


> Thanks great idea, I am putting the squirty bottles on the shopping list for Daisy and I will mix it with no tears and give it a go.
> 
> Thank you :thumbsup:


Is it a baby shampoo or a puppy shampoo?


----------



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Is it a baby shampoo or a puppy shampoo?


I have been using no tears baby shampoo for Daisy's face.. 

I now have Earthbath Mango Tango for her body, Spa Lavish Facial for her face hair and muzzle clean ups, Pro line self rinse for in between clean ups like feet and bottom. 

Do I need a no tear dog shampoo for her face instead of the baby no tears shampoo... .


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

TraceyTracey said:


> I have been using no tears baby shampoo for Daisy's face..
> 
> I now have Earthbath Mango Tango for her body, Spa Lavish Facial for her face hair and muzzle clean ups, Pro line self rinse for in between clean ups like feet and bottom.
> 
> Do I need a no tear dog shampoo for her face instead of the baby no tears shampoo... .


I don't know...maybe someone else can answer that question?


----------

